# Green Hunter Eligibility



## Raihunter (Oct 2, 2014)

My newer 16 year old AQHA-registered appendix gelding qualified for AQHA world's in 2005/2006 in Hunter under saddle, English equitation, and amateur rider English pleasure and equitation, all English pleasure type. He was off the grid for about 5 years and the most I know is he hunted with two recognized hunts in Maryland. The people we got him from did eventing, but I don't know if they showed him at all.
Since I got him in July, I've shown him in English pleasure events. 
I'm going to be doing some Hunter shows this year and jumping him between 2'6 and 3' in some schooling shows and maybe a few rated/QH shows. 
Would he be eligible to show in green classes, even though he's not "green" at all? My trainer said its ok because he hasn't been jumped in shows that we know of. I just find it hard to believe that he could still be classified as a freebie since he's very experienced and pretty much push-button.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

On Green HUS for AQHA:

(1) Horses in their first year of showing in AQHA approved shows in hunter under saddle. 
(2) Horses that have shown during previous years in AQHA-approved green hunter under saddle, open hunter under saddle, amateur hunter under saddle or youth hunter under saddle, but have not won more than 10 points or won more than $1,000 in these events as of January 1 of the current show year. Points from all divisions will count and are cumulative in determining eligibility. Novice points will not count. 
(e) Green hunter under saddle will not be held as a World Show class. 
(f) Green hunter under saddle points are not eligible for Incentive Fund.

Green jumping for AQHA:

(d) Horses eligible to compete: 
(1) Horses in their first year of showing in AQHA approved shows in green working hunter, open working hunter, amateur working hunter, youth working hunter, amateur equitation over fences, youth equitation over fences, open jumping, amateur jumping or youth jumping. 
(2) Horses that have shown during previous years in AQHA-approved green working hunter, open working hunter, amateur working hunter, youth working hunter, amateur equitation over fences, youth equitation over fences, green jumping, open jumping, amateur jumping, or youth jumping, but have not won more than 10 points or won more than $1,000 in these events as of January 1 of the current show year. Points from all divisions will count and are cumulative in determining eligibility. Novice points will not count. 
(e) Green jumping will not be held as a World Show class. 
(f) Green jumping points are not eligible for Incentive Fund.


----------



## Raihunter (Oct 2, 2014)

Would he be eligible to show in a "green" Hunter in a smaller schooling show though? Fences at about 2'6... Show booklet say "first or second year of showing" and it's not affiliated with AQHA. 
But thank you, I don't know any of the AQHA rules haha, thanks! That clears part of it up!


----------

